# Happy Thanksgiving 2019 Girls! :)



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 28, 2019)

Happy thanksgiving to all the sisters! Enjoy!! I know I will


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Nov 28, 2019)

My holiday was nice. I hope yours was, too, Amy~


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Nov 29, 2019)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> My holiday was nice. I hope yours was, too, Amy~


It was! Lots of good food, wine, and catching up with friends and family. I really enjoyed it!


----------



## Emmy (Dec 5, 2019)

there was soooo much food.. I could eat sauerkraut and pie... every day


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 6, 2019)

Emmy said:


> there was soooo much food.. I could eat sauerkraut and pie... every day


Yes this is for sure a foodie's favorite time of the year. Christmas is coming up so fast too! We're actually hosting a Christmas dinner this year for the first time! I am excited!


----------



## Emmy (Dec 7, 2019)

AmyJo1976 said:


> Yes this is for sure a foodie's favorite time of the year. Christmas is coming up so fast too! We're actually hosting a Christmas dinner this year for the first time! I am excited!


Thats exciting! Hosting can be soo much fun! youll have to take pictures for sure. Im not hosting but somehow got roped into making all the pierogi and 1/2 the cookies for xmas lol


----------



## AmyJo1976 (Dec 7, 2019)

Emmy said:


> Thats exciting! Hosting can be soo much fun! youll have to take pictures for sure. Im not hosting but somehow got roped into making all the pierogi and 1/2 the cookies for xmas lol


Oh I will definitely have to take pics of my handiwork for sure!


----------

